# COD4 DW clan....



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

is famous! myself,eshrules,and tez were playing yesterday, you guys here the yanks asking to join DW? played again this morning and an american said "woah we got a DW guy playing, they're pretty good." :lol:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> is famous! myself,eshrules,and tez were playing yesterday, you guys here the yanks asking to join DW? played again this morning and an american said "woah we got a DW guy playing, they're pretty good." :lol:


:lol:

a bit of me is proud and the other bit of me is sceptical....

i was online with tez and a few of his mates last night, t'was quite funny listening to the southern lot ripping shreds off the yanks :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i would have played longer but my bloody router kept loosing its dmz settings and not connecting. at first i thought they were taking the ****, but we did kick the crap out of them on wet work and creek.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> i would have played longer but my bloody router kept loosing its dmz settings and not connecting. at first i thought they were taking the ****, but we did kick the crap out of them on wet work and creek.


even better is the fact that i'm actually scoring some decent scores now ! :lol:


----------



## joeturner (Feb 23, 2007)

you playing ps3 or xbox.

I'm up for a bit of ps3 action


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

360 mate.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I've resorted top rainbow six on the ps3 as all I get is downloading game settings!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

bloody exams :wall::wall:

wont be able to get live till they finish 

missing out in all the fun


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

I have COD4 for the PC shame i can't join in


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

wait till friday next week


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Play for a Clan on the PC only...


----------

